# Going rate for a r34 Shell



## xecuter (Oct 4, 2019)

Hi,

What is the going rate for a rolling r34 2 door GTT shell. Has been sat for a while and have removed engine + gearbox ready for rebuild. They have been sold since but what is the shell worth?

Thanks


----------



## Almeida1234 (Jun 14, 2020)

Hey
Send you a message.
Thanks


----------



## EGallon1511 (Feb 22, 2021)

xecuter said:


> Hi,
> 
> What is the going rate for a rolling r34 2 door GTT shell. Has been sat for a while and have removed engine + gearbox ready for rebuild. They have been sold since but what is the shell worth?
> 
> Thanks


You have a shell!!!’


----------

